# Very quiet again!



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm assuming we're all out detailing in this great weather! 10.30 last night and I was still at the Focus


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

you are mad!!! I was watching Tv with a big mug of tea!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

lol well I went out at 6.30 last night after I got in from work, was just going to give it a wash and some Megs NXT Spray Wax. So I washed it, then decided she was getting a bit dull so out came the #81, then the #7, then the #16  dya think i might have a problem?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ever so slightly my friend


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

well I've just ordered a PC so no doubt I'll be busy some night/nights next week! Wahoo!!! :buffer:


----------

